# mma ratings podcast 5.25.17



## distant1 (Feb 14, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/mmaratings/mma-ratings-podcast-5252017

we discuss bellator 179- the state of bellator ww division- macdonald v lima/larkin Vassel V Mcgeary and Bellator current status divisionally

we also discuss gustafson v texeira-barao v sterling- marcin held whittaker v romero and more


----------

